# Solved: Is my Dell Inspiron 660s Bluetooth enabled?



## goedel (Aug 9, 2010)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G2030 @ 3.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3967 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1791 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 448568 MB, Free - 401053 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0XFWHV
Antivirus: AVG AntiVirus Free Edition 2014, Updated and Enabled

How can I tell if my Dell Inspiron 660s is Bluetooth enabled so that I can use a Bluetooth wireless keyboard? If it is not, is it just a driver I need or is what is missing a hardware issue?


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

It looks like the Dell Inspiron 660s can come with built in bluetooth.

Some come with a Intel Centrino® Wireless-N 2230. This will give your computer both a wireless internet connection and Bluetooth. 

You will need to check your device manger to see if you have this in your computer.

If your computer does not come with bluetooth you can buy a usb bluetooth adapter. These are quite cheap and some keyboards will come with one.


----------



## goedel (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, thanks, I shall check !

Good weekend!


----------

